# carpenter bee changing colors



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Anyone know what the flowering bush is?

http://www.beesource.com/photos/pollenbee.jpg
http://www.beesource.com/photos/pollenbee2.jpg
http://www.beesource.com/photos/pollenbee3.jpg


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Looks like a variety of hibiscus.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Appears to be a Rose of Sharon (Hibiscus syriacus).


----------



## dug_6238 (May 9, 2007)

*Rose of Sharon*

Rose of Sharon. I have a good many of them in my yard also. Bumblebees love them, my honeybees don't pay much attention to them.

-dp


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

I have a similar bush in the back yard, the leaves are the same but the flowers are pink/purple and more frilly. The honeybees to work it pretty good, but I think that might be a function of dearth, not preference.

Rick


----------



## Aisha (May 2, 2007)

Great photos! Thanks! 

I wonder if all that powdery pollen keeps mites off like powdered sugar does?


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

I agree with Coyote. It looks like a hibiscus, but can't really tell without seeing the whole plant.


----------



## dug_6238 (May 9, 2007)

*Both names are correct*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hibiscus_syriacus


----------

